

Ask HN: Theoretically how should one go about setting up from scratch in LA - Causalien

So after several years of struggling, I will finally be able to move to the states to start a company. My destination is Los Angeles, thinking about setting up the office in Long Beach and take advantage of designated economic zones for the city.<p>So here are the fuzzy steps that's in my mind about what I will be taking.<p>1. Use airbnb to scout out 1 week of stay
2. Land in LA
3. Find long term rental place for one person for 6 months. ( how can I find a good place as Canadian without credit history or employment history in US?)
4. Check out the 4 co-working space I've scouted out and decide on one with an office.
5. 2 months in this office to find employee #1 while getting the finances established.
6. Find warehouse and permanent office location by month 6
7. Hire employee #2
8. Find new rental near permanent location.
9. Haven't thought this far yet.<p>The list looks spartan on details in my mind. I think I am missing a lot of details.
======
staunch
The landlords of privately managed buildings tend to be pretty flexible. They
judge on a case by case basis. If you meet with them in person, and seem
respectable, you should be fine. Just remind them you're Canadian! Letters
from previous landlords help. Having a bank statement with some cash helps. No
full-time job will make it harder though. Worst case you could offer to prepay
for months 4, 5, and 6 or something.

Google California tenant laws so you know your rights, don't let them screw
you on security deposits for example. Get everything written on the lease and
signed. Take detailed pictures when you move in and out.

The west side of LA (Brentwood, Beverly Hills, Westwood, West LA, Culver City,
Venice, Malibu, Santa Monica) is by far the nicest in my opinion, but it's
also relatively expensive. Santa Monica is the only place there's any
concentration of startup stuff like co-working, offices, and events.

Good luck.

